# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Դժվար ապրուստ

## Hayazn

Իմ լսած ու չլսած սերյալները քննարկվում են այստեղ , բայց միայն « դժվար ապրուստ »-ը չի քննարկվում :
Խնդրում եմ մի քանի վատ բան էլ սրա մասին գրեք : ՈՒղղակի անուշադրության մի մատնեք , վիրավորական է :
Ի դեպ այս սերիալը ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ-ի ալիքով է հեռարձակվում :

----------

Meme (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011)

----------


## John

Հայկական ժամանակակի գլամուռնի ու սծիլնի սերիալներից մենակ էս մեկն եմ շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ նայում (ավելին նայելու իմաստ չկա՝ մեկ ա շաբաթական մի անգամով էլ սաղ իմաստը պարզ ա դառնում  :Smile:  ): Նենց չի որ շատ լավն ա, տենց չէր էլ կարող լինել, բայց դե էնքան էլ վատը չի ոնց որ, չնայած ուրիշ սերիալներ ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում, որ համեմատական կարգով ասեմ որն ա ավելի տանելի` ոչ թե լավը, որտև խոսքը հայ ժամանակակից սերիալային բիզնեսին ա վերաբերում...  :Smile:  մեկ էլ մի դրական բան էլ կա՝ ընթացքում ոչ մի րոպե ընդհատում չի լինում գովազդի տեսքով՝ մաքսիմում ինչ-որ անոնս, մի 20 վայրկյան տեվողությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես էս սերիալի տղուց հլը 6 տարի առաջ էի զզվում  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Աաաաաաաաաա :LOL:  էս սերիալը նենց հատուկ չէ, բայց որ պատահում ա, չգիտեմ՝ խի, ամենայն լրջությամբ նստում նայում եմ :Blush:  Չնայած ամեն ինչից սկսվեց նույն Արմենիայի Երե1-ից, որում սերիալի ծաղր էր արվում, մի օր էլ պատահական նույն Արմենիայով բռնացրի մի սերիալ, որի ծաղրն էլ գնում էր Երե1-ով, ու տենց մեկ-երկու ու սյուժեից տեղյակ եմ :LOL:  Էս սերիալի ամենախոխմը թե լացելուն էն ա, որ կինոյի տղեն մոր վրա գոռում ա, արհամարհաբար ա հետը խոսում, սիրած աղջկա հետ իրան բռի ու բռնի ա պահում, քվորն ու կնգան աջ ու ձախ սիլլում ա, վերջը ինքը կինոյի տղեն ա, ուժեղ, ո՞վ կարա իրան բան ասի :LOL:  Կինոյի բացասական աղջկերքը՝ էդ տղու կնիկն ու քիրը, իրականում նորմալ աղջկերք են, ուզոում են երջանիկ լինեն, բայց դե կինոյի դրական տղեն կթողա՞ :LOL:  Մեկ էլ գլխավոր հերոսուհին ա դեմք, Երևանում սովորող, վարձով ապրող աղջիկ ա, կւրսի տղերքի հաշվին, մի անծանոթ ուրիշ տղու հաշվին ապրում ա, բայց ինքը շատ բարոյական ա :LOL:  Մի խոսքով, դեմք կինո ա, բայց ես նայելուց սենց ղժժալով չեմ նայում, այլ ամենայն լրջությամբ, թե խի՞, ասի, որ չգիտեմ :Blush: 

Հ. Գ. Հա, որ կինոյի տղեն իրան տենց ա պահում, մնացածները պատկերացրեք, էս կինոյում կանայք աջ ու ձախ ծեծվում են, իսկը «Հետք» թերթի սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմությունը:

----------

Freeman (21.12.2011), Hayazn (24.12.2011), John (22.12.2011), ministr (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), VisTolog (21.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Աաաաաաաաաա էս սերիալը նենց հատուկ չէ, բայց որ պատահում ա, չգիտեմ՝ խի, ամենայն լրջությամբ նստում նայում եմ Չնայած ամեն ինչից սկսվեց նույն Արմենիայի Երե1-ից, որում սերիալի ծաղր էր արվում, մի օր էլ պատահական նույն Արմենիայով բռնացրի մի սերիալ, որի ծաղրն էլ գնում էր Երե1-ով, ու տենց մեկ-երկու ու սյուժեից տեղյակ եմ Էս սերիալի ամենախոխմը թե լացելուն էն ա, որ կինոյի տղեն մոր վրա գոռում ա, արհամարհաբար ա հետը խոսում, սիրած աղջկա հետ իրան բռի ու բռնի ա պահում, քվորն ու կնգան աջ ու ձախ սիլլում ա, վերջը ինքը կինոյի տղեն ա, ուժեղ, ո՞վ կարա իրան բան ասի Կինոյի բացասական աղջկերքը՝ էդ տղու կնիկն ու քիրը, իրականում նորմալ աղջկերք են, ուզոում են երջանիկ լինեն, բայց դե կինոյի դրական տղեն կթողա՞ Մեկ էլ գլխավոր հերոսուհին ա դեմք, Երևանում սովորող, վարձով ապրող աղջիկ ա, կւրսի տղերքի հաշվին, մի անծանոթ ուրիշ տղու հաշվին ապրում ա, բայց ինքը շատ բարոյական ա Մի խոսքով, դեմք կինո ա, բայց ես նայելուց սենց ղժժալով չեմ նայում, այլ ամենայն լրջությամբ, թե խի՞, ասի, որ չգիտեմ
> 
> Հ. Գ. Հա, որ կինոյի տղեն իրան տենց ա պահում, մնացածները պատկերացրեք, էս կինոյում կանայք աջ ու ձախ ծեծվում են, իսկը «Հետք» թերթի սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմությունը:


Չգնա՞մ ես էլ նայեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգնա՞մ ես էլ նայեմ


Դե եթե մարտաֆիլմերի սիրահար ես, անպայման պետք ա նայես :LOL:

----------

Freeman (21.12.2011), VisTolog (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

Տիր ջան, որ քո նման մարդիկ, թեկուզ մեկ մեկ նստեն, ու թեկուզ ոչ լուրջ-լուրջ նայեն սրա նման բաներ, բա դրա համար էլ սրա սցենարի հեղինակը այ *ՍԵՆՑ* մեծ-մեծ կփրթի ու կասի, որ ռեյտինգա, ինչ նայում են, էն էլ ցույց ենք տալիս, թող չնայեն, մենք էլ հանրամատչելի հաղուրդումներ ցույց կտանք...

----------

Chilly (22.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Ripsim (22.12.2011), Մինա (21.12.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիր ջան, որ քո նման մարդիկ, թեկուզ մեկ մեկ նստեն, ու թեկուզ ոչ լուրջ-լուրջ նայեն սրա նման բաներ, բա դրա համար էլ սրա սցենարի հեղինակը այ *ՍԵՆՑ* մեծ-մեծ կփրթի ու կասի, որ ռեյտինգա, ինչ նայում են, էն էլ ցույց ենք տալիս, թող չնայեն, մենք էլ հանրամատչելի հաղուրդումներ ցույց կտանք...


Տիգ ջան, կարող ա և ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես իրոք էդքան լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, թե ինչ ցույց կտան հեռուստատեսություններով, որքան դու, էս հարցի շուրջ մենք էլի զրուցել ենք: Էսօր Փառք Աստծո, կա ինտերնետ, ու մեկ-երկու տարուց հետո ինտերնետից օգտվողների թիվը կրկրնապատկվի, էդ հեռուստատեսությունները սաղ կանգնելու են ի վերջո կրախի առաջ, առայժմ բարոյական կրախի առաջ են, հետո նաև նյութական կլինի: Ես ճիշտն ասած չէի նախատեսում, որ լուրջ քննարկման մեջ կներքաշվեմ էս գրառումս անելիս :Blush:  թե չէ չէի գրի :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Tig (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, կարող ա և ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես իրոք էդքան լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, թե ինչ ցույց կտան հեռուստատեսություններով, որքան դու, էս հարցի շուրջ մենք էլի զրուցել ենք: Էսօր Փառք Աստծո, կա ինտերնետ, ու մեկ-երկու տարուց հետո ինտերնետից օգտվողների թիվը կրկրնապատկվի, էդ հեռուստատեսությունները սաղ կանգնելու են ի վերջո կրախի առաջ, առայժմ բարոյական կրախի առաջ են, հետո նաև նյութական կլինի: Ես ճիշտն ասած չէի նախատեսում, որ լուրջ քննարկման մեջ կներքաշվեմ էս գրառումս անելիս թե չէ չէի գրի


Իսկ ես շատ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, քանի որ այն անմիջական ու շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունի երեխաների աշխարհահայացքի ձևավորման վրա: Ինտերներտը դեռ այն աստիճանի առաջընթաց չի ապրել մեր երկրում, որ բնակչությունը հրաժարվի հեռուստացույցից:

հ.գ. լուրջը լուրջ քննարկում ա, բայց դե թեթև տար: "Ոչ մի անձնական բան Տիր ջան, ուղակի "բիզնես" է..."  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Շինարար (21.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Հավեսով նայում եմ էս սերիալը, իրոք որ շատ լավն ա: Ընենց հաճելի սյուժե ա գրած, մի տեսակ անկանխատեսելի, որ մե՜ծ հաճույքով ա նայվում  :Love: 
Հաճելի կլիներ ստեղ քննարկել սերիալի սյուժեն  :Rolleyes: 

Հ.Գ. էս սերիալի միակ բացասական կողմը էն էր, որ անցած քննությունս ցածր ստացա  :Sad:

----------

Meme (21.12.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Խնդրում եմ մի քանի վատ բան էլ սրա մասին գրեք :


Վատ բա՞ն. հեն ա, սաղ ասեցիր`




> Ի դեպ այս սերիալը ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ-ի ալիքով է հեռարձակվում :

----------

Freeman (21.12.2011), laro (21.12.2011), Moonwalker (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Tig (21.12.2011), VisTolog (21.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Պաշտում եմ Գոռին, իսկ Սևակը իմ երազանքների տղան է, դե Ստյոպիկի մասին էլ չասեմ: Հա մեկ էլ սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ Էլենի նման սիրուն լինեմ ու Սյուզկայի նման մեծ` ըհըմ  :Blush: : Իսկ կյանքս նման լիներ հենց էդ սերիալին` լի ճիշտ տղեքով, լավ աղջիկներով, լավ փողով, դե նառկոտիկը վապշե չէր խանգարի:  :Love:

----------

Hayazn (24.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Պաշտում եմ Գոռին, իսկ Սևակը իմ երազանքների տղան է, դե Ստյոպիկի մասին էլ չասեմ: Հա մեկ էլ սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ Էլենի նման սիրուն լինեմ ու Սյուզկայի նման մեծ` ըհըմ : Իսկ կյանքս նման լիներ հենց էդ սերիալին` լի ճիշտ տղեքով, լավ աղջիկներով, լավ փողով, դե նառկոտիկը վապշե չէր խանգարի:


Բերեք փոխենք այս աշխարհը, սարքենք այն այն գույներով, ինչպիսին այս սերիալում է: Հայ տղեք, կոչ եմ անում ձեզ, ընտրեք ձեր համար այս չորս կերպարներից մեկը, այն մեկը, որը ավելի հոգեհարազատ է ձեզ՝
1) Ստյոպիկ
2) Գոռ
3) Սևակ
4) Նոյ

Հայ աղջիկներ, իսկ դուք ունեք այս երեք ընտրության հնարավորությունը՝
1) Սյուզկա
2) Էլեն
3) Գոռի կնիկ (անունը մոռացել եմ)  :Jpit: 


Ես իմ համար արդեն ընտրել եմ՝ Նոյի պապան  :LOL:

----------

Hayazn (24.12.2011), Meme (21.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բերեք փոխենք այս աշխարհը, սարքենք այն այն գույներով, ինչպիսին այս սերիալում է: Հայ տղեք, կոչ եմ անում ձեզ, ընտրեք ձեր համար այս չորս կերպարներից մեկը, այն մեկը, որը ավելի հոգեհարազատ է ձեզ՝
> 1) Ստյոպիկ
> 2) Գոռ
> 3) Սևակ
> 4) Նոյ
> 
> Հայ աղջիկներ, իսկ դուք ունեք այս երեք ընտրության հնարավորությունը՝
> 1) Սյուզկա
> 2) Էլեն
> ...


Իսկ ես միանշանակ Էլենի մամա:  :Love:

----------

Meme (21.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Իսկ ես միանշանակ Էլենի մամա:


սերիալի վերջում կպարզվի, որ ես կինոյի սկզբից սկսած խելակորույս սիրել եմ քեզ, բայց դրա մասին ոչ մեկ չի իմացել, նույնիսկ հեռուստադիտողը: Դա սեր էր, սեր վեցերորդ հայացքից  :Love:  :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. օֆֆտոպ չենք անում, չէ՞ :Blush:  խելոք մեր համար քննարկում ենք սերիալը, քննարկում, այլ ոչ թե քննադատում  :Angry2:

----------

Meme (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ բողոքի ակցիաի ժամանակ ցուցադրված տեսանյութը: Ներվերից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս:

----------

laro (01.08.2012), Nimra (02.08.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Ruby Rue (01.08.2012), VisTolog (02.08.2012), Արէա (01.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2012), Նետ (02.08.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Դիանան հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի իմ կարծիքով... տենաս ընտանիքում իրա ընկճվածություննա՞ ուզում ֆիլմում արտահայտի...

----------

Nimra (02.08.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Smokie (02.08.2012), Tig (02.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուղղակի պետք ա էդ Դիանա ա ինչ կուռռադա ա, դրան իրա սցենարիկի համաձայն մի հատ  քացու տակ գցել: 
Մեկ ա ինքն ասում ա, որ կնոջը հասնում ա: Մազերից բռնած երկու կիլոմետր քաշ տալ: Իրա սիրած ձևն ա ոնց որ:

----------

Nimra (02.08.2012), Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Tig (02.08.2012), Արէա (02.08.2012), Մինա (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2012), Նարե91 (02.08.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Էս թեման ոնց որ հայկական սերիալ լինի: Ինքը հետաքրքրություն ա առաջացնում նրանով, որ վատ բանի մասին ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Լավն էր, կարգին հայ կին է Դիանան, ես իրան նախանձում եմ, հայ կնոջ էտալոն, հայ, համեստ, հեզ, եզ, մի խոսքով ամեն ՀԱՅ տղամարդու երազանք: ՙՙՄանավանդ հայ տղամարդը չպետք է թույլ տա, որ իրեն կինը հիմարացնի, մի հատ ապտակ ու վերջ, ում տանը չի լինում՚՚: Աչքիս ինքն ու իրա մերը ստաժով դավաճանող ու մի ապտակով մշտական պրծնողներից են: Արի մի ասա գոնե գիտես ընտանիքն ինչ է:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2012), Moonwalker (02.08.2012), Tig (02.08.2012), VisTolog (03.08.2012), Մինա (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012)

----------


## Tig

> ..... Աչքիս ինքն ու իրա մերը *ստաժով դավաճանող ու մի ապտակով մշտական պրծնողներից են*: ......


Այ, շատ լավ ասիր.... մեխեցիր :Ok: 
Ափսոս չեմ կարա վարկանիշ տամ

----------

Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Մինա (03.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

իմ կարծիքով էդ խանգարվածն էս ձևով ուզում ա արժանանալ որձերի համակրանքին :Bad: 
չեմ զարմանա, եթե ամուսնուն էլ ծեծի :LOL:

----------

Մինա (03.08.2012)

----------


## Chilly

Դժվար ապրու՜ստ  :Love:  ո՞նց էի բաց թողել էս թեման: Ճիշտ ա, ես «Աննա»-ի երկրպագուն էի, բայց էս սերիալի առաջին իսկ կադրերից սիրահարվեցի: Մեր ԳՈՌ-էլվիսն իրոք որ հանճարեղ երաժիշտ/դերասան ա, մնացած աստղերն էլ էլի նրա նման հիանալի են խաղում: Էդ բռնություն - բան սաղ սուտ բան են, բոլորիս ընտանիքներում էլ պապան մամային ծեծում է, կամ եղբայրը քրոջ մազերից քաշելով տնից հանում է, ստանդարտ հայ հասարակություն ա, ի՞նչ եք ուզում մեր Դիանայից, չեմ հասկանում:  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (25.09.2012), Freeman (03.08.2012), Nimra (02.08.2012), Մինա (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2012)

----------


## Universe

Վայ քու :Blink: 
Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացի, մտածեցի մտնեմ մի գլուխ քֆրտոցա լինելու սերիալի հասցեյին, բացեմ տեսնեմ սաղ սիրում են, նայում են, պուպուշա...
Լավ ես գնացի, քանի ինձել չեն քֆրտել :Huh:

----------

Chilly (02.08.2012), Freeman (03.08.2012), Ամմէ (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դժվար ապրու՜ստ  ո՞նց էի բաց թողել էս թեման: Ճիշտ ա, ես «Աննա»-ի երկրպագուն էի, բայց էս սերիալի առաջին իսկ կադրերից սիրահարվեցի: Մեր ԳՈՌ-էլվիսն իրոք որ հանճարեղ երաժիշտ/դերասան ա, մնացած աստղերն էլ էլի նրա նման հիանալի են խաղում: Էդ բռնություն - բան սաղ սուտ բան են, բոլորիս ընտանիքներում էլ պապան մամային ծեծում է, կամ եղբայրը քրոջ մազերից քաշելով տնից հանում է, ստանդարտ հայ հասարակություն ա, ի՞նչ եք ուզում մեր Դիանայից, չեմ հասկանում:


Մուշ, դու հենց մարդու գնաս, hetq.am-ին ուղարկելու եմ ձեր տուն  :Jpit:  Մարիամախոտին, Թեղուտին, Թռչկանին, Մաշտոցին ու մնացածներին էլ հետը  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (03.08.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> Դիանան հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի իմ կարծիքով... տենաս ընտանիքում իրա ընկճվածություննա՞ ուզում ֆիլմում արտահայտի...


Եթե էդպես ա, ուրեմն քաշվեց: Հիմարի պես իր իսկ վիճակն ավելի ա բարդացնում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Nimra

> Դժվար ապրու՜ստ  ո՞նց էի բաց թողել էս թեման: Ճիշտ ա, ես «Աննա»-ի երկրպագուն էի, բայց էս սերիալի առաջին իսկ կադրերից սիրահարվեցի: Մեր ԳՈՌ-էլվիսն իրոք որ հանճարեղ երաժիշտ/դերասան ա, մնացած աստղերն էլ էլի նրա նման հիանալի են խաղում: Էդ բռնություն - բան սաղ սուտ բան են, բոլորիս ընտանիքներում էլ պապան մամային ծեծում է, կամ եղբայրը քրոջ մազերից քաշելով տնից հանում է, ստանդարտ հայ հասարակություն ա, ի՞նչ եք ուզում մեր Դիանայից, չեմ հասկանում:


 :Shok: գործդ փոխել է պետք ախպերսսս:d

----------

Chilly (03.08.2012), Hayazn (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մի տեսակ էս թեմայում կեղծն ու ճշմարիտը չի տարբերվում: Մարդու «ուղեղը կախում ա», որ նման դրական կարծիքներ էլ հնչում…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Դիանային, ժամանակին ինքը գեղական, չաղ ու բախտավոր հարսնիքներ էր անում, հիմա էլ ցույց ա տալիս թե հարսանիքից հետո ինչ ա լինում :Cool:

----------

Nimra (03.08.2012), VisTolog (03.08.2012), Արէա (03.08.2012), Մինա (03.08.2012), Նարե91 (02.08.2012), Ուլուանա (09.08.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Դժվար ապրու՜ստ  ո՞նց էի բաց թողել էս թեման: Ճիշտ ա, ես «Աննա»-ի երկրպագուն էի, բայց էս սերիալի առաջին իսկ կադրերից սիրահարվեցի: Մեր ԳՈՌ-էլվիսն իրոք որ հանճարեղ երաժիշտ/դերասան ա, մնացած աստղերն էլ էլի նրա նման հիանալի են խաղում: Էդ բռնություն - բան սաղ սուտ բան են, բոլորիս ընտանիքներում էլ պապան մամային ծեծում է, կամ եղբայրը քրոջ մազերից քաշելով տնից հանում է,   ստանդարտ հայ հասարակություն ա   , ի՞նչ եք ուզում մեր Դիանայից, չեմ հասկանում:


Ստանդարտ Հայ հասարակության ,, նախանձ ,, հատկությունը մոռացել էիր էտ էլ ես ավելացնեմ :

----------


## John

> Ստանդարտ Հայ հասարակության ,, նախանձ ,, հատկությունը մոռացել էիր էտ էլ ես ավելացնեմ :


նախանձում են, որ Գոռի նման տղեն պարզ ու հասարակ աղջկա է սիրում... ամոթ ա, ամոթ

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.09.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

սուտ կլինի որ ասեմ թե չեմ նայել երբեք , որովհետև մեկ մեկ նայում եմ , ուղղակի նայելու համար , բայց ախր էսպիսի բան կյանքում լռիվ անհավանական է , ու միքիչ զարմանալի սցենար է : բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում սերիալում չկա մարդ որ լավ խաղա , մենակ Ելենի դերակատարուհին է , որ բանտային պահերը ու լացելու պահերը լավ ա խաղում , մի տեսակ հավատում եմ որ էտպիսի դաժանություն ապրած աղջիկ ա  :Hands Up: ապրի ինքը  :Wink:

----------

ՆանՍ (28.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> մենակ Ելենի դերակատարուհին է )


Ելեն չի *Է*լեն ա, գիտե՞ս հիմա քանի հոգի վիրավորվեց:

----------

Ariadna (25.09.2012), Մինա (22.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2012), ՆանՍ (28.09.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

:Smile: գիտեի ազնիվ խոսք , բայց է տառը մեծատառ չեղավ ես էլ ե - ով գրեցի ))))))))) :Smile: ներեղությունս եմ հայտնում  :Smile: բայց ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ ասում ֆիլմի մասին , ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել որ անհավանական սցենար է , միքիչ շատ է չափազանցված, իսկ դերասաններն էլ անտաղանդներն են ընտրված , միգուցե , եթե լավ խաղային լթիվ այլ կարծիք կունենայի :Think:

----------


## keyboard

> գիտեի ազնիվ խոսք , բայց է տառը մեծատառ չեղավ ես էլ ե - ով գրեցի )))))))))ներեղությունս եմ հայտնում բայց ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ ասում ֆիլմի մասին , ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել որ անհավանական սցենար է , միքիչ շատ է չափազանցված, իսկ դերասաններն էլ անտաղանդներն են ընտրված , միգուցե , եթե լավ խաղային լթիվ այլ կարծիք կունենայի


Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ  :LOL:  սմյալիկը մոռացե էի դնեմ:
Սրտիդ մոտիկ մի ընդունի

----------


## Ամմէ

ես էլ մտածեսցի քեզ եմ վիրավորել  :LOL: , բայց դե ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  , մեկի համար դա միգուցե շատ լավն է , մյուսն էլ այդքան էլ չի հավանում  :Wink:

----------


## Hayazn

Ձեր կարծիքով ով է ավելի լավ «  գ ի ժ  » խաղում Էլենը թէ տիկին Անահիտը :

----------


## Նետ

> Ձեր կարծիքով ով է ավելի լավ «  գ ի ժ  » խաղում Էլենը թէ տիկին Անահիտը :


Իրենք չեն խաղում :Smile: 
Ու ընդհանրապես Դիանա ի նկարած սերիալները իսկական պատուհաս են ժողովրդի գլխին:  հերոսների ոչ մի հայկական անուն: Անտրամաբան սցենար, ապիկար «դերասաններ», անդաթար թաղում ու ողբ ու ոռնոց, լկտի բառապաշար: Սրանով են լցնում շատերի գլուխներն ու տները:

----------

Ariadna (25.09.2012), erexa (26.09.2012), keyboard (25.09.2012), Tig (25.09.2012), Ամմէ (26.09.2012), Արէա (25.09.2012), Արևհատիկ (26.09.2012), Լուսաբեր (26.09.2012), ՆանՍ (28.09.2012), Ուլուանա (25.09.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Դիանա Գրիգորյանը լրիվ աննորմալ ա...

http://blognews.am/arm/news/22172/in...rigoryany.html

----------

erexa (26.09.2012), keyboard (26.09.2012), Moonwalker (26.09.2012), Tig (26.09.2012), Արէա (26.09.2012), Արևհատիկ (26.09.2012), Մարկիզ (26.09.2012), Նետ (26.09.2012), Ուլուանա (26.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Դիանա Գրիգորյանը լրիվ աննորմալ ա...
> 
> http://blognews.am/arm/news/22172/in...rigoryany.html


ինքը Դիանա չի ապեր ինքը ձիանայա  ու փոքրատառով, էդ էլ գիտես ոնց ա թարգմանվում ապ ձի և она բառերն են դե она ձի էլի, էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (26.09.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Արէա (26.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հարցազրույցը կարդալով՝ կարելի ա ահագին պատկերացում կազմել, թե ինչպիսի ընտանիքում ա մեծացել մեր «հարգարժան» սցենարիստը։ Էնպես որ զարմանալի բան չկա. մարդն ընտանիքի մասին իր ունեցած պատկերացումների հիման վրա էլ գրել ա սցենարը։ Ինքը որ դա ա տեսել, իրեն թվում ա՝ բոլոր ընտանիքներում ա էդպես, ու որ դա նորմալ ա։ Էլ ի՞նչ կարելի ա ասել էդ մարդուն։

----------

keyboard (26.09.2012), Smokie (26.09.2012), Yevuk (27.09.2012), Արէա (26.09.2012), Արևհատիկ (26.09.2012), Նետ (26.09.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ով հայ ժողովուրդ, սարսափիր այն պահից, երբ Դիանան կսկսի "գիտահանրամատչելի հաղորդումներ" գրել:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2012), keyboard (27.09.2012), Smokie (27.09.2012), VisTolog (27.09.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Արևհատիկ (27.09.2012), Դատարկություն (27.09.2012), Ուլուանա (27.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ով հայ ժողովուրդ, սարսափիր այն պահից, երբ Դիանան կսկսի "գիտահանրամատչելի հաղորդումներ" գրել:


Էս Դիանան ո՞վ ա, որ: 

Հ.Գ. Մտքովս չէր անցնում էս թեման մտնել, տեսա գրառում ես արել, ասի բալքիմ մի հետաքրքիր բան կլինի:  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (27.09.2012), Freeman (27.09.2012), keyboard (27.09.2012), VisTolog (27.09.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Էս Դիանան ո՞վ ա, որ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մտքովս չէր անցնում էս թեման մտնել, տեսա գրառում ես արել, ասի բալքիմ մի հետաքրքիր բան կլինի:


Գնել ջան, էդ ձիանան էսօր ավելի շատ ազդեցություն ունի մեր վաղվա սերնդի ով լինելու վրա քան թե որևիցե մեկը ՀՀ-ում: Ու դա անտեսել հաստատ չարժի  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (27.09.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել ջան, էդ ձիանան էսօր ավելի շատ ազդեցություն ունի մեր վաղվա սերնդի ով լինելու վրա քան թե որևիցե մեկը ՀՀ-ում: Ու դա անտեսել հաստատ չարժի


դե եկեք բռնենք ...... բռ.... բացատրենք, որ տենց չի կարելի

----------

Freeman (30.09.2012), keyboard (28.09.2012), Tig (28.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիանա Գրիգորյանը լրիվ աննորմալ ա...
> 
> http://blognews.am/arm/news/22172/in...rigoryany.html


Վայ, թաղեմ ես իմ բոյը: Կարդացի հարցազրույցը:  :Sad:  Գնամ կախվեմ, խփեմ ինձ գլխից, երակներս փռթեմ, ի՞նչ անեմ ....  պռեզիդենտ չունենք, պռեզիդե՛նտ ..

----------

keyboard (28.09.2012), Tig (28.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Վայ, թաղեմ ես իմ բոյը: Կարդացի հարցազրույցը:  Գնամ կախվեմ, խփեմ ինձ գլխից, երակներս փռթեմ, ի՞նչ անեմ ....  պռեզիդենտ չունենք, պռեզիդե՛նտ ..


Նախագահ բնականաբար չունենք  :Smile: 

Մի փաստ էլ՝ հեռուստատեսություններից շատերի բաժնետերը հենց մեր չունեցած նախագահին փեսան է: Օրինակ Արմենրիա ԹՎ-ի 50%-ը իրեն է:

----------

keyboard (28.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Ընդառաջելով ազգաբնակչության զգացմունքաին ընդավզումներին և բազմաթիվ դժգոհություններին զանազան Հայկական գաղութներից և հատկապես Կոստա Ռիկաի Հայկական գաղութի ներկայացուցիչներից « մասամբ , որովհետև նրանք Հայերեն չեն հասկանում » ես որոշեցի առաջարկել այս մրցույթ վիկտորինան :
Մասնակիցներին խնդրվում է արտահայտել  իրենց զգացմունքները այս անասելի երևույթի նկատմամբ սրտի խորքից բխող բառերով :
Ուրեմն այսպես , առաջարկում եմ գրել վերջնագիր « դժվար ապրուստը և նրա վնասները » վերնագրով , որով գուցե մի օր կներկայանանք միջազգաին հանրության դատին :
Լավագույն աշխատանքները կպարքևատրվեն « ՓԱՅՏԵ ԴԻ » մրցանակով , որի պատկերը տեղադրված է ներքևում :

wooden-train-letter-D.jpg

Սա անգլերեն « Դ » տառն է որը անգլերենում կարդացվում է « ԴԻ »
ՈՒրեմն այսպես , լավագույն  աշխատանքները կպարքևատրվեն :
Կլինեն նաև խրախուսական պարքևներ « ՀԱԶԶԶԱՐ ԴԺՎԱՐԱՆՈՑՆԵՐՈՎ » որոնց պատկերը տեղադրված է ներքևում :

CPR.jpg

Առաջին մրցանակ « ՓԱՅՏԵ ԴԻ ԵՎ երեք հազզզար դժվար »
Երկրորդ մրցանակ « ՓԱՅՏԵ ԴԻ ԵՎ երկու հազզզար դժվար »
Երրորդ մրցանակ « ՓԱՅՏԵ ԴԻ ԵՎ հազզզար դժվար »

Կլինեն նաև խրախուսական պարքևներ նրանց համար , ովքեր որ գրեն չափածո խոսք  , 
   « ԴԻ ԴԻ ՓԱՅՏԵ ԴԻ »
             խորագրով  :

ՈՒշադրություն . հազզզար դժվարանոցները տնաին պայմաններում բազմացնելը ՀՀ օրենքով արգելվում է « եթե կա » :
Հունվարի մեկից ձեր խրախուսական պարքևները կարող եք ներդնել « ՉԱՆԵԼԻՔ » դրամատանը …
Բոլոր մրցանակները կստանաք էլփոստով սահմանված ժամկետում :
Վերջին գրառումը կարող եք կատարել հոկտեմբերի երեքին :

----------

Ամմէ (01.10.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

> Էս էլ բողոքի ակցիաի ժամանակ ցուցադրված տեսանյութը: Ներվերից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս:


 :Bad: Կնոջ վրա ձեռք բարձրացնելը ,իմ կարծիքով անտղամարդկություն ա,կամ անբավարարվածության բան,իսկ այդ կինոն ոչ միայն քարոզում է բռնություն ,այլեվ արյունապղծություն;
Մերին ու Գոռը մի հոր զավակ են,ինչպես եվ Նոյը ու Հելենը.
Այլասերվածության գագաթնակետ; :Bad:

----------


## John

> Մերին ու Գոռը մի հոր զավակ են,ինչպես եվ Նոյը ու Հելենը.
> Այլասերվածության գագաթնակետ;


Էս արդեն չափազանցություն էր, սաղ սերիալի իմաստը իբր էն ա, որ պարզեն ով ում բարեկամն ա` հլը սերիալը չվերջացած դու արդեն գիտե՞ս

----------


## Windows 7

> Էս արդեն չափազանցություն էր, սաղ սերիալի իմաստը իբր էն ա, որ պարզեն ով ում բարեկամն ա` հլը սերիալը չվերջացած դու արդեն գիտե՞ս


 :Sad: Ենթադրում եմ,այն որ Մերիին Գոռի հերնա մանկատուն տարել:
Մերին 2 անգամ վիժեց Գոռի երեխուն; :Bad:

----------


## John

> Ենթադրում եմ,այն որ Մերիին Գոռի հերնա մանկատուն տարել:
> Մերին 2 անգամ վիժեց Գոռի երեխուն;


հիմա որ ես էլ ենթադրեմ, որ գլխավոր հերոսուհին պոռնիկ է, ուրեմն պոռնկությո՞ւն է քարոզում էս հոգնած սերիալը... ուղղակի էնքան կպնելու տեղեր կան, որ ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնավորված <<փաստերի>> կարիք հաստատ չկա

----------


## Այբ

Վերջապես «հրաշք» տեղի ունեցավ և գարնան առաջին օրը «Դժվար ապրուստը» կնքեց իր «մահկանացուն»: Ես զարմացած եմ :Shok: , փաստորեն «հրաշքներ» լինում են...

----------

Smokie (04.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2013)

----------


## John

Հեռախոսով էի խոսում` ձեռի հետ էլ հեռուստացույցի ալիքներն էի «թերթում», մի տեսարան ընկավ աչքիս՝ լրիվ «չաղ հայկական հարսանիք» վիճակ էր՝ սաղ զույգերով կանգնած, բոլորը ժպտում են, երջանկության արցունքներ... ու մեկ էլ գրվեց ՎԵՐՋ…

----------

